# Protection pants advice?



## cefey (Jan 30, 2015)

Hello,

I´m looking for a protection pants for my GF. Would gladly consider male and female models.
So this is what's important:
- She is just starting out, so she will fall on the butt quite a lot. 
- Some years ago she had tailbone injury. So there must be extra protection.

Now, this is what I´m looking for:
Tailbone protection. Hard + soft layer
Butt protection - soft layer for cushioning the fall

She is not into part/big jumps or crazy speeds. D3O is nice, but not a must. As long as there is good protection for tailbone and some of the butt.

Sounds easy enough, unfortunately, its hard to find online, as there is no detailed description of the products (what layers, where, etc). So I hope someone here could help me out and recommend pair of pants.

Thank you so much!


----------



## emt.elikahan (Mar 12, 2014)

I've never used these, but I was looking for something protective and low profile a while ago, and I found these.. AZZPADZ D30 Tailbone Protector These would probably be my choice. If you're looking for bulkier/ thicker padding, they're out there.. I think ppl like crash pads?


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

emt.elikahan said:


> I've never used these, but I was looking for something protective and low profile a while ago, and I found these.. AZZPADZ D30 Tailbone Protector These would probably be my choice. If you're looking for bulkier/ thicker padding, they're out there.. I think ppl like crash pads?


Agree on the Azzpadz suggestion above.
I have used them and they are not bulky, but offer good protection for the areas the OP described.
They have a semi-flexible plastic plate on the outside over the d3o pad on the inside. Quite comfortable as well.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

cefey said:


> Hello,
> 
> I´m looking for a protection pants for my GF. Would gladly consider male and female models.
> So this is what's important:
> ...


Look at demon snow. They offer a variety of either short or long protection pants purposely built for snow boarding, and women


----------



## KeepItLow (Jul 30, 2015)

Try search "Snowboard Impact Shorts" on google, many brands make these..

My girlfriend had the Demon impact shorts when she first started snowboarding, she fell a lot on her backside so this was a good protection for her. She told me its actually quite comfortable and doesn't feel a thing when she fall on her butt.


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

With outmost confidence I can say that AZpad is the best and the toughest tailbone/ass protector. Few times I fell so hard on my ass, almost knocked my teeth out and I felt absolutely no pain, no injury, nothing and im a big guy (230lb). My GF using the same and she is very happy with them, she had back injury and is very sensitive to the falls. Only drawback IMHO is they are bulky, and will look like you're wearing a diaper under your pants, but the protection is superb.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

bubble wrap


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

cookiedog said:


> Only drawback IMHO is they are bulky, and will look like you're wearing a diaper under your pants, .



this makes me crack up everytime, idk why, but it's totally true. I bought a pair of Demon something or others and wore them up at the end of the season (when I got them) just to see how they felt. I got used to the feeling rather quick and actually hiked in them (retarded I know)....the point of this story is there is a pic of me in my baselayer shirt and my snowboard pants from the back with the demons on underneath. OMG it's the most ridiculous looking picture lol It makes me look like I have serious junk in my trunk. I didn't go in the park to utilize them and test out their protection, but they seem like they will do the trick for the upcoming season. I found them on Backcountry.com for women.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Get her womens, not mens. 

Unless she is built like Twiggy, that just dated me but the name should suffice for the youngins, they aren't gonna work.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Rogue said:


> this makes me crack up everytime, idk why, but it's totally true. I bought a pair of Demon something or others and wore them up at the end of the season (when I got them) just to see how they felt. I got used to the feeling rather quick and actually hiked in them (retarded I know)....the point of this story is there is a pic of me in my baselayer shirt and my snowboard pants from the back with the demons on underneath. OMG it's the most ridiculous looking picture lol It makes me look like I have serious junk in my trunk. I didn't go in the park to utilize them and test out their protection, but they seem like they will do the trick for the upcoming season. I found them on Backcountry.com for women.


You can't tease a picture like that and not post it!


----------



## Ashcampbell (Mar 14, 2014)

I have "Crash Pads 2500 Padded Shorts with Tailbone Shield".(They were $67 after a $10 website coupon)

They are big. I had to buy a size larger snowboard pants to wear comfortably. They also slide down when I wear compression shorts, the short material is the same so they tend to slide easy. I would have liked to see a belt or waist strap since the elastic will eventually stretch out.

But they are comfortable. They protected my already bruised tailbone very well. They are what I needed at the time.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Hahahaha! I totally should, but it's probably only funny to me


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Check out eBay as well. You can find women's burton reds crash pants that have been discontinued really cheap. They probably aren't as nice as what has replaced them but are like $20 shipped.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

SkullAndXbones said:


> bubble wrap


lol...and when she falls...its sounds like firecrackers

OP teacher her how to fall


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Buy whatever Kim Kardashian wears. No way she's hurting her assume with all that protection she must be wearing


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

wrathfuldeity said:


> lol...and when she falls...its sounds like firecrackers


haha, i didn't even think of that. all the more reason why she should do it.


----------



## cefey (Jan 30, 2015)

Thank you EVERYONE for your replies.
So it looks like DemonSnow/azzpads is a winners here.
So I´m down to 3 models:
AZZPADZ D30 Tailbone Protector
Demon FlexForce X D3O Padded Shorts V2
Demon Women's FlexForce X D3O Short V2

Most likely I will go with normal shorts vs Azzpads, as they offer more protection, at almost same price.
Womens version would be logical choice. But mans version seems to have a lot more padding on the butt and most important, tailbone protection covers lower back as well (which is great!).

Any thoughts? Any experience?


----------

